# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  NERD's 2012 Balltic hybrid (Retic x Royal)

## tttaylorrr

*Balltic #1*




*Balltic #2*





so i just found out about the existence of the Balltic, a Retic x Royal cross that was first produced by Kevin McCurley in ~2012. google images shows 2 different animals, both Balltic hybrids, but idk if they were both produced at NERD or not.

 i can't find any new OR old info on this, or if the snakes are even alive still. does anyone know anything about this animal or project? my google fu is coming up empty.

The Reptile Report from 2012

i don't want this thread to turn into an ethics debate, i just want to know how the snakes are doing or if there's anything to know or share that i might have missed. thank you!!!

----------

_MissterDog_ (06-12-2018),_the_rotten1_ (11-24-2019),Valyrian (06-12-2018)

----------


## Valyrian

They look pretty cool. I like the way Bateaters look too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## MD_Pythons

I saw a snake that was apparently one on an IG post a while back, I'm not convinced it is but it didn't quite look Retic. I have it saved somewhere I'll post the link to it if I could find it.
*EDIT:* found the post.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (06-12-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> I saw a snake that was apparently one on an IG post a while back, I'm not convinced it is but it didn't quite look Retic. I have it saved somewhere I'll post the link to it if I could find it.
> *EDIT:* found the post.


interesting. that one isn't one of the babies in the photos above. something about the head pattern isn't like a retic, tho.

----------


## C.Marie

Those are pretty awesome snakes,  it always amazes me what animals can be crossed but I wonder if this pretty babe is still alive?  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ax01

wow! looks awesome! looks like there's GC in there. i like how it has eyes stripes. anyways i didn't realize it was already done and it's called the Balltic. all this time, i was googling "Ballticulated Python" lol.




> I saw a snake that was apparently one on an IG post a while back, I'm not convinced it is but it didn't quite look Retic. I have it saved somewhere I'll post the link to it if I could find it.
> *EDIT:* found the post.





> interesting. that one isn't one of the babies in the photos above. something about the head pattern isn't like a retic, tho.


that IG pix is tagged NERD (and apparently taken there) and it's from Dec '17. it looks like it's reached adult colors and size. i think it's the first baby. u can see the top and left side profile, but u cannot see the right side. the IG adult pix is the right side profile and there's a black dot under the right eye. could be baby #1 as we don't have pix of it's right.

----------


## tttaylorrr

> wow! looks awesome! looks like there's GC in there. i like how it has eyes stripes. anyways i didn't realize it was already done and it's called the Balltic. all this time, i was googling "Ballticulated Python" lol.
> 
> that IG pix is tagged NERD (and apparently taken there) and it's from Dec '17. it looks like it's reached adult colors and size. i think it's the first baby. u can see the top and left side profile, but u cannot see the right side. the IG adult pix is the right side profile and there's a black dot under the right eye. could be baby #1 as we don't have pix of it's right.


i was pretty convinced that snake on IG was the first Balltic picture i posted, but i couldn't actually confirm it through the photo so i assumed it wasn't. i wonder if i can ask NERD about it? do you think they'll respond to an email? LOL.

i'm just really heckin' curious about these snakes!

EDIT: where u been, Ax?! we missed u  :Razz:

----------


## Ax01

> i was pretty convinced that snake on IG was the first Balltic picture i posted, but i couldn't actually confirm it through the photo so i assumed it wasn't. i wonder if i can ask NERD about it? do you think they'll respond to an email? LOL.
> 
> i'm just really heckin' curious about these snakes!


i dunno but i just DM'ed them...


 :Smile:

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (06-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> i dunno but i just DM'ed them...


u da best, Ax  :Very Happy:

----------


## maculataJones

> *Balltic #1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Balltic #2*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good looking snakes.

----------


## AzJohn

But..........how?

----------


## Danger noodles

Since this has been resurrected Id like to know more about it

----------


## tttaylorrr

> But..........how?


when a mommy retic and a daddy ball python love each other very much...


> Since this has been resurrected Id like to know more about it


i think im gonna try to reach out to Kevin myself and see if he'll answer.

he recently did a video about a snake that lots of people have been asking to see, so obviously he listens to his audience.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2019)

----------


## Joesmith

Juggernaut reptiles bred a sumatran short tail python to a banana ball python has recent videos on a few other hybrid projects he has done. But I'm interested on an update on kevins balltic.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk

----------


## Jess Jones

NERD has been doing some live stream question and answer stuff on YouTube lately. If I remember next time I see it I will ask.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2019)

----------


## Cinnamon Peroxide

Any updates on this?

----------


## MR Snakes

Now this is interesting for sure! Any updates?

----------

